# Doe has one full udder and one empty



## BRFarms (Jun 23, 2013)

My doe has one of her udders that seems to have filled out, but the other one is still empty. I'm not even sure she is pregnant. She could be, but I'm not sure. We've had her for a little over 3 months and she was in a herd with a buck...so it's possible that she might be pregnant. The only signs, so far, is that she is friendlier.

What I don't understand though (and haven't been able to find any information on) is why she has only one full udder? It seems soft like it might have milk...and it isn't hot that I've noticed. I have not tried to get any milk out of it though. Is it normal for only one udder to fill up and the other one remain empty?

And what if she's not pregnant...what in the world could it be then? 

Also, her hair is falling off her tail. It looked like an open wound yesterday, but today had crusted over...but the hair is gone. Could that be mites?

I'm attaching photos of her udders and of her tail. Any help will be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

most likely she has a precocious udder... if she is old enough to breed I would consider it..it will give you a nice udder...when a PU fills only on one side its best to leave it ...
the other thing I see is a flared tail..discoloration and bald spot on her tail?? could be she needs copper...


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Precocious udders can fill only on one side? My one pygmy doe(who may or may not be pregnant, she's pretty huge in the tummy) has a lopsided udder, not quite as bad, and I was wondering if it was scar tissue, past mastitis...can udders come in lopsided when a doe is pregnant? I hope I'm not hijacking the thread but since I have a similar issue I was interested 

Oh, and I agree with the copper...and some good loose minerals.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

How old is this doe? One side not filling could be damage from past mastitis. Her tail looks to be scabby/crusty so she could very well have mites of some type. You might want to consult a vet for a skin scraping to either rule out mites or determine what kind so you know how to treat.


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a precocious udder. This will mean she will produce alot of milk. The tail issue looks like she's rubbing it so maybe mites?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes a PU can fill one sided...its best not to milk them and chance permanant lopsidedness..: ) 
I agree with checking for mites  Copper looks like and issue still..


----------



## BRFarms (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for your replies! Now I know a little about precocious udders!  As for her tail...mites and/or a copper deficiency? We do feed our goats a loose mineral. We may need to try a different kind. We are supposed to have gotten Forage Master Goat Mineral from our local Co-op...but it didn't say that on the outside of the bag...it says Co-op Supreme Goat Mineral.

If it's mites: She was given 2 cc of Ivermectin Injectible (orally) in May of this year when we bought her. She is also treated with 3 cc Cylence pour on once a month. Is there something more that we should be doing at this time? She weighs approximately 50 - 60 lbs. She is probably about 7 or 8 months old and has never been pregnant.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Most of the time minerals aren't enough. You will probably have to copper bolus as well. Most people do it twice a year.


----------



## helen (Mar 2, 2014)

1st post ever, hope it is OK. Our Jody delivered twins 4 days ago. 1 udder is empty. Last year she lost twins so we milked twice a day for several months for several uses - til I was canning it! She milked so well before I have little concern for nurishing 2, but still a bit uneasy with the empty udder.
Helen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was it empty last time?


----------



## helen (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry, I'm having trouble trying something new-a blog.
She milked well and without any issue both udders, twice a day for about 4 months before I dried her off in August. No issue since. In fact the birth was a bit of a surprise since I was watching for full udders. Then I expected it would fill with the births.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you getting any milk at all or is it completely dried up?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a doe with a single kid, empty on one side cause the kid only uses one side..:/. You might check if they are using both..?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## helen (Mar 2, 2014)

Karen, I had given up on trying to reply Sunday. I'lll try again. We had no difficulties with twice a day for 4 months milking, kept at about a gallon a day until she dried off through August. Kids are still doing well - just odd to be half filled. Helen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tested for mastitis or anything? Something must have happened to that side but who knows what.


----------

